# Bosnian - Hello



## twinkletoes56

I am reading a story (written in German) that takes place in Sarajevo in around 1995. There is a section that talks about changes in the time leading up to the war, and there is a mention in phrases of greeting. Suddenly it was frowned upon to say ''Grüß Gott.'' (God greet you) You had to say ''Gott helfe.'' (God help you)  Could someone out there tell me the greetings in the original language and if possible, the meaning in English?

Thanks


----------



## kloie

I could be wrong but perhaps it is zbogom but as far as I know this is used when saying goodbye some greetings are  bok,bog,zdravo,pozdrav, and ciao but let's wait for natives.


----------



## gj.koneski

Hi,

Pomozi Bog! (God help)
-Bog ti pomogao! (May God help you)
literal meaning in brackets
These, however, are Serbian greetings. Have no idea if Bosnian Muslims used them or not. But they fit well your context.


----------



## twinkletoes56

Thanks to both of you! May God bless the word forums!


----------



## dendri

The original greeting is "pomoz Bog" (the correct form would be pomaže Bog - God helps) and it is used mostly in Serbia but you can hear it in rural Bosnia & Herzegovina today
There's a Wikipedia thread you can look up on Pomoz Bog

I'm not familiar with the change you mentioned and I must say I'm not sure it's even true because "pomoz Bog" has been used for a few centuries I'd say (hence the archaic pomoz, not pomaže)


----------



## twinkletoes56

Thanks very much, dendri!


----------



## Sremac

Archaic form of greeting used by Serbs 
These two phrases of greeting usualy goes in pair.
Te arriving person says to the others: "Pomoz' Bog!" (a wish for god's help, something like: Let God help us/you/everybody ... )
And the others riply with : "Bog ti pomog'o" ( also a wish directed to a newcomer , like: Let God help you)


----------



## twinkletoes56

Thanks for your comment, too. Does anyone have any more information/indeas about the political/religious nuances behind these greetings?


----------



## dendri

I didn't realise you were this interested in the subject  here's some more info I found

The first known use of the greeting "Pomoz Bog junaci" (junaci=heroes) by the Serbian army was in the Balkan Wars (1912-1913) and in the 1st WW, but it is most likely that it had been used for a long time before that.
It was used in the 2nd WW and in the Croatian War of Independence by Chetniks and many crimes have been committed under this greeting. Its use was forbidden and punishable after the 2nd WW.
Today it's used in the Serbian army


----------



## twinkletoes56

I would like to translate this story (original is in German). It's about a Bosnian Muslim repatriate returning to Sarajevo. There's a part that talks about changes immediately preceding the war and it mentions these greetings. Right now, what I have reads, "Suddenly it was frowned upon to say "God bless you," you had to say "May God help you." Would these be accurate translations and would they reflect the situation? Dendri, you mentioned that you didn't know of this change. Would there be another change in greetings that you're familiar with?


----------



## dendri

Can you tell me the name of this story? I might be able to help you out more then


----------



## twinkletoes56

Have sent you a pm, dendri.


----------

